# Stanley FatMax Saw vs. Lie Nielsen's for Crosscuts



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Exactly how much better is the Lie Nielsen? Because I don't have any crosscut saw at the moment and I rather not spend $150 on a saw if I can get one that is good enough for $15 from home depot.

If anyone has had an opportunity to use both, could you please comment thanks.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think you're comparing apples to oranges. Lie Nielsen saws are top of the line heirloom saws. Stanley FatMax is...well, it's a contractor saw that is meant to be used and tossed. Some of the Stanleys have impulse hardened teeth like a Japanese saw and can't be resharpened. I have a Stanely for rough cuts. I can't afford a Lie Nielsen. I do have an old Disston #4 and a Veritas saw and they are so far superior to the new Stanley its almost comical. The impulse hardened teeth on the Stanely do stay sharp though. 

You ask if one is "good enough". Depends on your definition of good enough I guess.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ACP said:


> I think you're comparing apples to oranges. Lie Nielsen saws are top of the line heirloom saws. Stanley FatMax is...well, it's a contractor saw that is meant to be used and tossed. Some of the Stanleys have impulse hardened teeth like a Japanese saw and can't be resharpened. I have a Stanely for rough cuts. I can't afford a Lie Nielsen. I do have an old Disston #4 and a Veritas saw and they are so far superior to the new Stanley its almost comical. The impulse hardened teeth on the Stanely do stay sharp though.
> 
> You ask if one is "good enough". Depends on your definition of good enough I guess.


+1. :yes: Can't add much to that evaluation. 










 







.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Regarding the Disston saws.. what is the best site for information on these? 

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/ ?

Btw, what Veritas saw do you have?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got a Stanley Fatmax, and I have an old Craftsman "Kromedge" saw of similar size. I don't yet have a higher quality Disston, LN, or anything like that, but I imagine I will eventually. I have USED a higher quality saw, though I don't recall the brand.

The Fatmax combo saw is an excellent rough cut saw, with the emphasis on "rough." You're not likely to get a clean edge with it, and it will leave a lot of rough waste on the back of the board. However, mine cuts very fast, and it's thick enough to not flex much, which means it's easier to cut straight with it. For ripping I prefer a real rip saw (or a power tool, depending on how long the board is and how much accuracy matters), but it's a decent cross-cut tool.

Basically, I'd say if you're looking for a way to cut lumber roughly to size and you plan to make a more precise cut later, it's probably fine. If you want to be able to scribe a line, make one cut, and move on to smoothing, then you need to spend more money or use a different tool. For precise cuts with a cheap tool, I've found my Shark Ryoba has been quite good, if a lot slower, and I think I paid about $20 for it. It's a very different tool, though, and you might not like it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bottom line it depends upon what you want to do with it like the others have said.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

woodgeekess said:


> Regarding the Disston saws.. what is the best site for information on these?
> 
> http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/ ?
> 
> Btw, what Veritas saw do you have?


That is a good site for info. It is a good read. I got my Disston from ebay for $20.00. It took me a few goes but I got it sharpened well. When I look for a Disston I want the old handle on it for comfort and a straight blade with no cracks or missing teeth. A slight wave in the blade isn't killer (mine has one and cuts dead straight). 

My Veritas is a 20tpi that I haven't had long. I cut my first good dovetails with it the other day. It tracks like a dream and is so sharp out of the box. Love it. The handle feels like it was made just for my hand. 

If you buy used you will most likely have to learn to sharpen unless you have a good sharpening service nearby. That's hallf the fun for me though, learning a new skill like sharpening.


----------

